# Verrückt? Audio über Netzwerk...



## wasserhund (12. März 2004)

Hallo zusammen,
ich plane gerade in unserem Neubau die Verkabelung. Geplant sind jeweils 2 cat5 - Kabel mit Dose in mehreren Zimmern.

Nun meine Idee: 
Mein Kompi steht oben im Arbeitszimmer,  dort habe ich meine MP3s liegen. Nun könnte ich doch theoretisch 2 Adern eines Netzwerkkabels "missbrauchen" und die Audio-Signale der Soundkarte dort hineinleiten und an der Stereoanlage im Wohnzimmer wieder entnehmen,
was haltet Ihr davon? Machbar oder Schwachsinn

Schöne Grüße
Wolfgang


----------



## fluessig (12. März 2004)

Ich glaub nicht, dass das geht - wird wohl am Hub/Switch scheitern. Und man muß hoffen, dass nichts dabei kaputt geht - auf einem Audiokabel sind bestimmt andere Spannungen als auf einem Netzwerkkabel. Du müßtest die Spezifikationen vergleichen um sicher zu gehen.
Warum gehst du nicht den einfacheren Weg und legst in deinem Kabelschacht noch ein Audiokabel - oder noch besser bau nen MiniPC auf deine Stereoanlage und hol die mp3s übers Netz, dann kannst du die wenigstens in dem Zimmer noch auswählen usw.


----------



## wasserhund (12. März 2004)

Hm.. ich hätte den Hub umgangen, indem ich einfach vom Keller aus die Kabel anders belege, Leitung 1 wird direkt  mit Leitung 1 vom Wohnzimmer verbunden, Leitung 2 nutzt das Netzwerk, aber ist schon richtig, ich lege lieber ein normales Audio-Kabel, ist sicherer 

Ein Netzwerkkabel für ein analoges Telefon zu gebrauchen dürfte aber, richtiges routen des Kabels vorausgesetzt, gehen, oder?

Die Strecke sähe dann so aus:
NTBA (Keller) ---> FritX-Box ----> analog >>> Leitung1 >>> Telefon 1 an Leitung1


----------



## StanleyK (13. März 2004)

Kannst ohne Probleme Telefon über das Netzwerkkabel laufen lassen. 
Ich empfehle Dir, überall im Haus (in fast jeden Raum) Kabelschächte vorzusehen bzw. Leerrohre zu verlegen - z.B. diese weisen Schläuche fürs Antennenkabel (Sternförmig vom PC-Zimmer her). Man weiß nie, was noch alles kommt. Und am besten versiehst Du die bisher noch nicht verplanten Rohre mit einem Seil, Wäscheleine o.ä., dann kannst Du später mal bequem Kabel einziehen, wenn benötigt. Wenn Du das alles im Rohbau schon vorsiehst, hast Du in ein paar Jahren, wenn Du evtl. andere, neue Netzwerkkabel verlegen musst, leichtes Spiel.
Und zu Deinen Musikwünschen: einige Herstelle bieten Stream-Boxen an (ähnlich dem Vorschlag von fluessig). Die stellst Du zur Stereo-Anlage/TV dazu und hängst sie ins Netzwerk. Damit kannst Du auf die am PC gespeicherten Musik und auch auf Filme zugreifen. Ich überlege mir die Anschaffung eines solchen Gerätes auch, habe mich aber noch nicht damit befasst und informiert. Tipp: Am Montag Abend um 22:30 kommt im Hessischen Rundfunk das ct-Magazin. Kam heute schon mal, und da haben sie diese Geräte vorgestellt. Kosten auch nicht mehr als ein ordentlicher DVD-Player. Sie sind meiner Meinung nach qualitätsmässig der Lösung mit den (meterlangen?) Audiokabeln vorzuziehen und auch mal schnell im Partykeller anzuschließen. Weíß jetzt keinen Hersteller, such aber nachher mal in einer Zeitschrift, da waren welche drin. Poste das dann nachher oder morgen mal.
Vielleicht kann jemand von den Profis hierzu mal Stellung nehmen.
Gruss!


----------



## StanleyK (15. März 2004)

Na, die Zeitungen habe ich leider verliehen. Aber schau mal hier. http://www.radio.freytag.de/default.htm?/medianet/pin_showcenter.htm
Das ist die Lösung. Keine Angst, da gibts sicher billigere Lösungen. Schau halt mal am Montag Abend die empfohlene Fernsehsendung.
Kannst ja mal sagen, was Du davon hälst!
Gruss!


----------



## wasserhund (15. März 2004)

Super, vielen Dank.

Ab Mittwoch beginnen wir mit dem Meißeln von Kabelstrecken im Stein ..he he.. und 100 m Cat5E - Kabel habe ich auch schon von Ebay gekauft. Auf jeden Fall wird eine Netzwerkdose auch an der Stereoanlage sein, dann eine kleine Streambox (werd mich mal umsehen).. und ab gehts..

Ich denke, man kann auch probieren , eine streambox mit einer kleinen Platine (Crusoe, Netzwerk, Audio on Board) selber zu bauen .. Linux drauf und ab gehts.. aber das ist Zukunftsmusik.. Mein Kind / Freundin wollen schließlich auch noch was von mir haben ;-)


----------



## StanleyK (15. März 2004)

Hallo!
Da ich auch gerade am Renovieren einer Wohnung bin, habe ich mir eben mal meine alten Heimkino-Zeitschriften wiedergeholt. Da findet sich diese Stream-Box, allerdings ist das die gleiche wie oben schon genannt. Vielleicht werden die ja nach der Cebit billiger.
Viel Spaß noch beim Bauen und recht viele Geistesblitze! (Mir fallen nämlich die besten Lösungen immer während der Arbeit in der Wohnung ein - oder hier im Forum zu)
Gruss!


----------



## StanleyK (16. März 2004)

Ups, bei ct-Magazin wurde das doch nicht so ausführlich behandelt. Habe am Samstag nur das Ende mit der Zusammenfassung gesehen und gedacht, in der Sendung wurde das schonmal behandelt. Sorry!
Gruss!


----------



## wasserhund (17. März 2004)

Nicht schlimm;
ich kann momentan sowieso kein HR3 empfangen :-(

Erstmal fange ich heute an zu bohren, zu stemmen und  zu schlitzen, dann die Kabel und dann.. kann ich mir immer noch mehr überlegen


----------



## wasserhund (17. März 2004)

Etwas Neues:

Die Idee, Audio über Netzwerkkabel zu verteilen, ohne einen Compi oder ein aktives Gerät liess mir keine Ruhe und ich habe etwas weiter gegoogelt.

Sagt Euch der Begriff  "Cat5-Extender" etwas?

Hier eine Beschreibung auf einer Website:



> Wie funktioniert ein CAT5-Extender?
> So eine Extender-Strecke besteht normalerweise aus einem Sender (Rechnerseite), einem Empfänger (auf der Bedienerseite) und einer CAT5-Kabelverbindung. Bei diesem CAT5-Kabel werden alle 4 Adernpaare ausgenutzt. Die - gegenüber konventionellen KVM-Kabeln - vergrößerte Übertragungsdistanz wird u.a. dadurch erreicht, dass das Signal symmetrisch übertragen wird, während konventionelle Kabel unsymmetrisch arbeiten.
> 
> Dabei werden meist die Keyboard- und Maus-Informationen digital über ein Adernpaar ausgetauscht. Die Video-Signale werden nicht - wie oft angenommen - digitalisiert, sondern als analoges RGB-Signal übertragen; je ein CAT5-Adernpaar für die Farben Rot, Grün und Blau.
> ...




Dann sollte meine Idee ja doch funktionieren, oder?


----------



## Tim C. (17. März 2004)

> _Original geschrieben von wasserhund _
> *Dann sollte meine Idee ja doch funktionieren, oder?   *


Nein, ich denke nicht. Die von dir angesprochenen CAT5 Extender sind gedachte für KVM (KeyboardVideoMouse) Verbindungen. Normale KVM Lösungen kommen auf Grund der maximalen sinnvollen Länge von ~10m bei Monitorkabeln nicht auf ausreichend Entfernung.
Willst du also aus dem Büro alle Server im RZ kontrollieren, benötigst du solche KVM Lösungen.

Dabei hast du aber auf beiden Seiten eine Box, die die Signale "moduliert" oder bearbeitet. Ausserdem gehe ich nicht davon aus, dass die Spannungen von Monitorsignalen so hoch sind, wie von Audio Signalen.

Beachte auch bitte die Querschnittsfläche der Kabel. Ein gutes Audiokabel ist nicht ohne Grund *erheblich* dicker als die "mickrigen" Adern i CAT5 Kabeln.

Also, wenn du Kabelbrand und Frust vorbeugen willst, auf keinen Fall normale analoge Audiosignale über CAT Adernpaare schicken.


----------



## StanleyK (17. März 2004)

Noch nie was davon gehört. Allerdings bin ich PC-mäßig auch kein Experte, Heimkino und Stereo liegt mir eher. 
Ich bin der Annahme, dass es bei Dir so aussehen sollte: 
PC im Arbeitszimmer -------->Cat5-Kabel------------>Wohnzimmer: Cat5-Extender-->daran Bildschirm u. Tastaur zur Steuerung des Comp. sowie Stereo-Anlage
Ist das so richtig?
Dazu solltest Du aber bedenken, dass analoge Signale über längere Strecken störanfälliger sind als die digitalen. Nicht umsonst wird z.B. beim Heimkinoprojektor der (recht neue) DVI-Eingang als beste (vor YUV/Komponenteneingang - ähnlich wie RGB) Anschlussmöglichkeit angesehen. Das resultiert daraus, dass der ganze Weg vom DVD-Player bis zum Projektor digital ohne analoge Umwandlung erfolgt und erst im Projektor umgesetzt wird in das Bildsignal. 
Und so ist es auch bei Deinem Vorhaben. Die digital vorliegenden Musikstücke werden ja schon am PC analogisiert und so weiter transportiert bis zur Anlage. Und bei Filmen hat das auch keine positiven Auswirkungen, wenn Bildmaterial über weite Strecken analog transportiert wird.
Auch wenn Du derzeit noch nicht an Filme vom PC denkst: In einigen Jahren ist das sicher Standard, und auch bei den neuen Blue-Ray-Disks, die dann wahrscheinlich langsam den HDTV-Standard für Filme salonfähig machen, was langfristig die alte PAL-Norm ablösen wird, hast Du mit einem digitalen Weg die bessere Wahl getroffen. 
Will Dir hier nichts aufschwätzen, aber kostenmäßig kommst Du doch mit Deiner Idee sicher auch nicht viel billiger weg, oder?

Gruss, StanleyK!

Nachbearbeitung:
Tim hat natürlich Recht. Jedes Wandeln der Signale (digital/analog) ist verlustbehaftet. Habe ich in meiner Ausführung vergessen.


----------



## wasserhund (18. März 2004)

Jo.. mittlerweile habe ich auch schon Abstand von dieser Idee genommen, werde stattdessen als preiswerteste Lösung einfach erst  einmal ein Audio/Video-Leerrohr vom Arbeitszimmer ins Wohnzimmer legen.

Später entweder eine Show-Center ähnliche Lösung (die Geräte werden wohl auch mal hoffentlich preiswerter ;-) 
oder einen kleinen PC der über Netz meine MP3's holt..


----------



## StanleyK (18. März 2004)

Die Cebit ist ja bald vorbei! Dann fallen hoffentlich die Preise für einige Geräte.
Bis dann!


----------

